
Don't Boycott Firefox Because of Brendan Eich - hypertexthero
http://hypertexthero.com/logbook/2014/04/eich-politics-firefox/
======
Jugurtha
So the guy is homophobic, what does that have to do with Firefox and Mozilla ?

I see a lot of zealotism on these matters against people expressing their
views and beliefs. What if he's homophobic ? So what ? Isn't he entitled to
have his opinion ?

Paradoxically, and ironically, intolerance towards intolerance still is
intolerance. I talked with racist people who hated people from what they think
is my religion. So what ? I have no problem with that. And it drove them to
change their views, more than if I tried to "enforce" "political correctness".
I just didn't give a fuck about it.

It's kind of trendy to be pro-homo, pro-this, pro-that, pro-black, pro-muslim,
pro-Yoda, etc.

What's more scary, is that it's become trendy to be intolerant about anyone
who expresses beliefs against what is trendy to be. If you're not "pro-
homosexual marriage" you're a biggot and a homophobic ignorant prick. Where
does all this hate come from ? The guy doesn't lie gay people getting married,
it's none of his business, but it's none of our business what he thinks.

Why is it okay for people to lobby for a cause, and not against it ? Isn't it
democracy for people to express their beliefs ?

Bear in mind, I have gay friends. I have bi-sexual friends. I have friends
from all over the human spectrum. So don't go accuse me of being a biggot, as
is the tradition these times with anyone who expresses an opinion.

~~~
terrywilcox
"pro homo"?

Really? You go with a derogatory term, issue the standard "I know gay people
so I'm not a bigot" defence, and expect people to take you seriously?

Your first sentence was fine, but you should have stopped there. The rest of
your post is exactly why people want to take a stand.

~~~
Jugurtha
Homo is the diminutive of 'homosexual'. A diminiutive of something inherits
its qualities. Saying that 'homo' is derogatory is saying that 'homosexual' is
derogatory.

When you say in French "Il est homo", people don't take it the wrong way. But
it would be really weird if you say "Il est homosexuel".

I feel the people it pisses off the most are the White Knights who go to great
length to prove how open minded they are, to the point of jumping right to the
jugular :).

And I don't "know gay people", some of my _friends_ are gay. It's not
"knowing" in the distance like "I know Hillary Clinton".

And take a stand as you want. As long as people don't see how ironic, really,
being intolerant towards homophobic for their..well, intolerance, this will
continue to be an issue.

"Either you think the way we do, or you're a bigot".

~~~
Jugurtha
PS: I'm not a native English speaker.

------
greyfade
Doesn't matter now; he resigned.

